# African Pygmy Hedgehog could of came to me pregnant from the breeder.



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello

I purchased a African Pygmy Hedgehog from a breeder. Everything has been fine until the last week or so when she has put on a lot of weight :gasp: I have asked the breeder if the hoglet could of been anywhere near a male before she came to me and was told that she had been kept in with her brother until she came to me at 7 weeks old.

I have now had her 37 days today and my poor hoggies is huge! Her wee has also started to stink in the last 3 - 4 days and she is scratching at her house a lot.

Last monday being suspicious that she could be pregnant i have taken out her fleece liner and replaced with newspaper. Filled her house with shredded kitchen roll plus put finacard in the viv incase she wants to take anymore into her house and have only been doing a quick daily poop scoop as well as replaced her water and food. Apart from that i have left her well alone incase she is pregnant and not even handled her. I also havent been able to give her a wheel either like i would of like to have done at 12 weeks.

Just to give you a idea of weight last weekend she was 388 grams yesterday she was 425 grams so in a week has put on 47 grams.

She is fed on a equal amount daily of purley 40% chicken, go cat indoors and adult [email protected] Plus she has 1 of the follwing every other day: pan fried chicken, mince, scrambled eggs, crickets and mealworms plus potato cake (mash potato, broccoli and carrot mashed into little balls and oven baked). She has one of these every other day with the biscuit being offered everyday. she usually drinks whole bowl of water a night and a half to 2thirds of a bowl of food a night. 

Just wondering IF she is pregnant at only 11 weeks old with her own brothers babies will she and the litter be ok? I am so anxious as i have never ever had any intention of breeding and would hate for anything to happen to her.

Also does it sound like she is pregnant or just overweight?

Any experienced breeders got any help or tips?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lovin'life said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased a African Pygmy Hedgehog from a breeder. Everything has been fine until the last week or so when she has put on a lot of weight :gasp: I have asked the breeder if the hoglet could of been anywhere near a male before she came to me and was told that she had been kept in with her brother until she came to me at 7 weeks old.
> 
> ...


 

I split my male hoglets from mum and sisters at 6 weeks to prevent any accidental litters.
Tiggy started to dig her nest box about a week before she gave birth, she used to do it day and night, she also carried in any nesting material I left out for her but she was a lot older and I dont think they all make huge nests. It seems a big weight gain for a non pregnant hoggy doesnt it?
Fingers crossed that shes just a Miss piggy and not a Miss mummy


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Shell. I am just keeping a distant eye on her for now and hoping she is just a piggy rather then pregnant :blush: She just seems to have got huge so much in last 10 days or so. :whistling2:

Fingers crossed for lil snowball :flrt:


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

I seperate my baby hedgies a 6 weeks to stop little accidents, and agree with Shell fingers crossed she is a miss piggy and not pregnant as this will not do your baby any good at all, I would get her checked at a vet asap.


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

BARDNEYLOCK said:


> I seperate my baby hedgies a 6 weeks to stop little accidents, and agree with Shell fingers crossed she is a miss piggy and not pregnant as this will not do your baby any good at all, I would get her checked at a vet asap.


Thanks BardenyLock. I was going to get her to a vet but if she is pregnant then she is literally due to give birth at any time and was told the stress of being handled and taken on a journey to the vets at this stage could result in her eating or killing her litter plus stressing her out too will not do her any good as she is only a baby herself. I am waiting for the 50 days to pass ( am not on day 38) and if she has not had babies she will be straight to the vet on day 51 and put on a low fat diet :whistling2:

I have phoned my vet to make sure they have 24 hr emergency should something go wrong and they did agree not to handle or move her unless necessary at this stage.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Day 45 now? 

Any sign/update?


----------

